# 5 Cylinder in rear wheel drive?



## von-klink (Jan 13, 2002)

Does any one know If... The V.A.G. 5 cylinder
was used in a rear wheel drive car? Benz or
Be em Vay, other?

thanks.

Von-Klink

:thumbup::beer:


----------

